
Genetics Will Revolutionize Social Science - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/genetics-will-revolutionize-social-science-11580169106
======
iron0013
There are so many legit, ethical behavioral geneticists in this world, and of
course wsj had to go and publish Charles Murray. Believe it or not, most
actual academic behavioral geneticists hate this guy’s guts! Anyway, if you’re
interested in behavioral genetics from a not obviously-motivated-by-racism
perspective, check out Paige Harden’s Twitter and writings.
[https://twitter.com/kph3k](https://twitter.com/kph3k)

